# Blown Teat



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of a blown teat?

I'm trying to figure out if the two does I have have blown teats or not. They are mother/daughter. Mother in particular is a very good milker.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

This video definitely shows a blown teat. http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1952066011175&comments


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

how does that happen and is it a genetic thing that the doe should be culled for?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

It can be hereditary but my understanding is that it is most likely caused by over udddering and/or not milking regularly. Some may be weaker that others. I would try to find out why before culling for it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there a difference between a "blown teat" and a "bulbous teat"?


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the video, Laverne! 

I have to keep an eye on this thread. I have an expectant doe who I suspect might have a blown teat. And, I would also like to know if there is a difference between a blown teat, and a bulbous teat.

Thanks, all!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That video shows it at it's worse...and obviously from one blown and the other just bulbous, she had kids nursing off the one side and not the blown side. All blown teats are, the udder is so full, the orifice is so tight, that the teat becomes a secondary udder that holds milk. Vicki


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

K...Thankx, Vicki!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll get a pic of one of my does. She has one normal teat and one that is either blown or bulbous.


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

Is this a blown teat or a bulbous teat?

image host


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

This is her mother - she also has bigger teats? Bulbous?


img upload


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those teats don't look blown nor bulbous to me Look pretty darn easy to milk too, especially if you're hands are not the smallest.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to agree with you Anita. A bulbous teat would be --- well "much more bulbous and rounded"


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The mother has great looking teats, to me anyway, almost a spitting image of my LaMancha.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got a pic that I can't post. If I can send it to someone later today, maybe they can post it for me? Thanks.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dams teats look identical to one of my Alpines 

And wow..... That doe in the video looked awful..... No way could I milk a doe like that.


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

They are very easy to milk by hand  especially since I have big hands <g>

Whew, well, that answers my question and I can relax now! Thanks everyone.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It's funny to me how goat teats come in so many sizes and shapes, whereas cow teats are pretty much all the same shape...size is sometimes variable, but mostly about the same too. Just an observation I've had..and my friend who I stayed with in CO has a Guernsey cow, so made me think of it.


----------



## Rashashea (Jul 17, 2012)

Once a teat is blown, will it continue to get worse? Is there a good way to prevent it from getting worse? How can I prevent my other girls from this happening? I am new to the dairy goat world.
Thanks
Rasha


----------



## DoriOakes (Apr 5, 2014)

Blown teat picture. she was like this when we got her and she is scheduled to be culled.


----------

